# Resume advice



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

How do u label or put in your resume, when u are a freelance cake decorator (I mean should u even put that). By freelance I meant, u have your calling card, and often get called to do cakes for different events, usually creative cakes, and even do their dessert buffets. From birthdays, weddings, to even big companies' events. I kinda don't know how to label that kind of work or if u even need to put that in ur resume, I mean would it help?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Do you just decorate them?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Depends.
When you are young and just have a couple of years for your CV reference contacts I would say yes.
Be sure to make it clear that this is on call work and not job hopping.
Later on when you are an established rock star of the pastry world you can drop them .
You know you are there when the person interviewing you has no need to see your portfolio ( as your rep has proceeded you lol).

mimi


----------



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

Grande said:


> Do you just decorate them?


I bake everything from scratch.


----------



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

@flipflopgirl, thanks for the reply but how do u label that on your resume? Others can put sous chef, commis 1, whatever label, but with that kind of work u do, what's the best u can put that cant suggest ur job hopping or just playing around..


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not ignoring your question.

Gimmie a min to think.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't put them in with your work history.

When you compose the cover sheet mention the 2 or 3 most successful caterers with whom you maintained a casual working relationship during school.

I liked the description in your initial post, short sweet and you didn't come across like a egotistical a**.

mimi


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

My resume has a little associated skills section at the bottom that says things like "working knowledge of spanish", something like that would work. Or, if you've been in school since that goes on there, you could say "sept. 2012 to june 2014. Attended such and such culinary. While attending, i worked as self employed baker, preparing unique cakes basedmon custmer orders for weddings, divorces, corporate parties, and birthdays" To me though, if you got paid, its a job.


----------



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks thanks!  Tho this was post culinary scul. After I worked in a 5star hotel/restaurant. I started doing stuff like this on call thing.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Oops sorry!
I don't think you'd be out of line listing it as a job if you listed it after concurrent jobs. Seems good especially if you have been getting ok business


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Grande said:


> Oops sorry!
> I don't think you'd be out of line listing it as a job if you listed it after concurrent jobs. Seems good especially if you have been getting ok business


I got the idea it was just for pocket change (lol) during school.

Might not be a great idea to tip a prospective employer to the fact that you are working side jobs.

I would leave it out.

mimi


----------



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

@flipflopgirl I thought of that too. Employer might think i'll be a "spy" in the company esp if im applying for a position in the pastry kitchen and use their recipes or whatever for my personal business/side job. But I have been out of the hotel for like 11 months almost (since iv been busy doing this job) and I worry employer will take this against me that I dont have recent experience and out of the professional kitchen. Well. Sorry for sharing my stress. Lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You have just graduated but have been around enuf to know good imaginative decorators can be as scarce as hen's teeth.

That said, if I were to interview you it would be foolish and naive of me to think you went such a long time with no means of support.

Go ahead and cover the span with your freelance work... IMO it would be foolish to hide it under the circumstances.

When interviewing be ready to answer questions re the used of a licensed and inspected kitchen for this work (real question, how are your ethics).

If hired you will most likely be required to sign a non compete contract anyway.

Good luck on your path.

I am almost jealous lol!

mimi


----------



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

@flipflopgirl u almost confused me. Lol. So final answer would be including this on my CV. Thanks, uv been a great help, currently on mid life crisis haha and im trying to reevaluate rearrange things in my life. Thank you


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry about that.

Trying to carry on a serious "conversation" online  can sometimes be tricky lol.

This is my thought process..... a good decorator cannot go for 11 months without someone asking them to do an event cake.

Trying to hide the fact that you do freelance (of course you work from a licensed kitchen ie commissary RIGHT ? ) might leave the new boss a bit distrustful .

EVERYONE does freelance at one point or another (the fast cash is just too tempting) so add it to the resume and get it out in the open.

If hired you will get a lecture (and sign a contract) about work done outside the owner's kitchen (which will be NONE).

Then its up to you to be veryvery discrete about what you do off the clock.

Was that better?

mimi


----------



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes that was better. Haha! Thanks!!

(typo correction: quarter life crisis not mid life. Lol)


----------

